# Orgasm during first trimester?



## bke

I´m only about 5 weeks pregnant and hoping, like all of us, that my little bean will stick for the next 8 months. I was just wondering.. every time me and DH have sex I´m so lucky to orgasm and then I get a bit of cramping. So I worry about miscarriage of course. 

Is cramping normal? Is it advised to stay away from sex the first weeks of pregnancy to avoid miscarriage??

Thanks!


----------



## MrsQ

my god i was just about to post this.... i await replies as i am scared to aswell as i assume it will contract the womb?
x


----------



## Mellage

Sex is fine to carry on with, you only need to stop on advice of a midwive, a bit of pink spotting afterwards is normal too


----------



## ahava

when i was last pregnant, ill never forget , the pregnancy orgasm is just OMG...and i got so much cramping after it was awfully painful. So this time, even though im climbing the walls in desperation, ive not done one.... omg... and frightened to do one...maybe in the second trimester, .(could i last 9 months without one??)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got a bit of cramping but its all fine, totally brilliant sex in first tri. :D


----------



## shaunanicole

Orgasms for me during pregnancy are the BEST! I got some cramping after and brown blood and had to deal with the whole going to the ER and making sure everything was okay. I stopped having sex after that because the doctor told me to, it might of been because of my case of brown discharge but either way your taking a chance. I'd wait for the second trimester. I know its hard to wait though! :)


----------



## Mynx

We've been having regular :sex: as well as regular orgasms and nothing untoward has happened so far :blush: I personally think that having regular orgasms do your body and mind the world of good and even more so when you're pregnant :) I get the cramps occasionally afterwards too but they're nothing severe, usually quite mild. 

As already said, as long as there is no BLEEDING (spotting is quite normal but worth mentioning to MW if you do) then I cant see it being a problem. If you're still concerned tho, definately consult your GP or MW as they can advise you better :hugs:


----------



## Cazza89

i used to get this ladies! Even before i was preg. 
Just leave it a week or 2 then try again. An orgasm is good for bubs due to the rush of blood etc that gets to him/her. I had spotting twice after the big 'o' too. I waited a few weeks and did it again and i was fine. I'm nearly 20wks now and still having sex, without problems. X


----------



## Laura--x

Completely normal.


----------



## jessica rabbi

when you orgasm/climax/cum what ever you wana call it lol ...the womb contracts .. thats why you may get a bit of cramping ... .sex it totally safe unless warnes by you midwife not to x


----------



## bke

Phheeeww! I was afraid the bean would just.. I don´t know, come loose from my uterian wall or something. :blush:

My dear little bean just took such a long time in making that I am petrified even to cough or drive over speedbumps. It´s good to know I´m not the only one that feels like this though! :rofl:


----------



## moomoo

I get about 3 a night in my sleep and get cramping afterwards xx

*lucky mee hahaha*


----------



## Emskie

Oh my god, ive just joined up and that was one of my questions I was going to ask. This website is soooo helpful.:happydance:


----------



## ellie

i was worried about this too! but way too scared to :sex: anyway! my friend gave me an NHS pregnancy book that apparently you get given at a later scan and it says in there that sex and orgasms are good for you and the baby as it helps deliver oxygen and nutrients, and endorphins of course! Although it does advise you to check about having sex if you've had any bleeding etc.


----------



## third time

ahava said:


> when i was last pregnant, ill never forget , the pregnancy orgasm is just OMG...and i got so much cramping after it was awfully painful. So this time, even though im climbing the walls in desperation, ive not done one.... omg... and frightened to do one...maybe in the second trimester, .(could i last 9 months without one??)

Definately not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've had to restrain from any actio whatsoever on advice from midwife in EPU as suseptable (sorry about spelling) to mc!!!

Roll on week 14!!! :blush:


----------



## Duffy

Totally normal!


----------



## Bumpontherun

he he, I've had the cramping too and thought it was just me!! It's not exactly painful just weird. In fact I've been having it for a few weeks before I even knew I was pregnant. I've always been told that sex during pregnancy is safe unless you have specific problems like placenta over the cervix.

BKE I so know what you mean about knocking it loose! I went for my first run since finding out I was pregnant yesterday and I was so worried afterwords incase I'd dislogdged the baby.


----------



## Mynx

Bumpontherun said:


> BKE I so know what you mean about knocking it loose! I went for my first run since finding out I was pregnant yesterday and I was so worried afterwords incase I'd dislogdged the baby.

OH was worried he'd "dislodge" the baby if we had sex :rofl: Bless!


----------



## charlottesma

I was worried too, my head at school is a biology teacher she assures me that the cervix does most of the contracting and it's plugged so no danger.


----------



## rach_13216

I was worried about this a while ago, and read that due to being worried during sex, you probably aren't completely relaxed. As a result you tense up muscles (stomach/ pelvic floor etc) and after sex, as the muscles relax, you get slight cramping. I know for me this was probably the case. Always worried about going in too far, so I probably spend more effort making sure this doesn't happen. I think the more you relax, the less this should happen. I've also read that orgasms are good for Mummy and baby!


----------



## Joyzerelly

I had this too - I recently had my first pregnant orgasm (I just hadn't fancied it before) and afterwards it hurt, felt like my womb was cramping. I feel reassured now though - phew!


----------



## ladypotter

Yep...normal and as you get further along they will feel more interesting. When I was pg with my daughter, and would have sex with OH and orgasm, my tummy would go all hard, just like I would have during a braxton hicks contraction (which I started getting around 16wks last time). Very wierd feeling.


----------



## NakaPuntshu

Have been sick and very nasueous during my first 2 months (week 1 - 7) and havent had sex, the other reason being that I had lots of thrush and my vagina was cooked and very painful, went to the doc and now am fully recovered. Am now on week 8 and tried sex and it felt so so great and the orgasm was wow!!! I hope it's not hurting my baby, lol, but only felt the cramps just before and during orgasm.


----------

